
A Breakdown of the SpaceX BFR Video - stonlyb
https://medium.com/@StonlyBaptiste/a-breakdown-of-the-spacex-bfr-video-7d1f1cf67e0b
======
stonlyb
I had this prepared so that I could further analyze the components that went
into creating Elon Musk's presentation. I'm using that insight to create this
guide to help founders
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_Vd-55jhiICSSlZCePRjGOs7...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_Vd-55jhiICSSlZCePRjGOs7qbrQayNwu5Z_oA3x03g/edit)

